# Greensboro NC and surrounding area schools



## treksinthesiddhis (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi!

    I checked around but couldn't find any listings for schools in Greensboro, North carolina that offer FMA. Does anyone know any individuals that teach in the greensboro area, or can someone reccomend some schools in the surrounding areas? (Chappel Hill, Winston Salem, Raleigh, Burlington, High Point, Ashboro etc) 

    Any info would be most welcome!!


Namaste
-Rob


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 1, 2005)

Located in Raleigh. One of  Tuhon Wards schools. 
http://www.kungfuarnis.com/


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 2, 2005)

My friend Roland used to teach there. David Ng, the head instructor there is the NC representative for Modern Arnis.


----------



## treksinthesiddhis (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks for the lead! I'll be checking it out next week when i am in raleigh 

Does anyone know of any other schools neer Greensboro? Or better yet individuals who give private instruction?

Thanks again for your help!

Namaste 
-Rob


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 3, 2005)

Palusut, another good friend (and a mod on this board) teaches Modern Arnis, Hock Hochheim's system and Filipino Combat Systems (and more) in that area. He is the NC rep for FCS Kali.  Tuhon Dionaldo is coming to your area soon, check it out!

http://www.ncfcskaliusa.com/
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22211


----------



## treksinthesiddhis (Mar 11, 2005)

good info, thanks so much! do they have a school here in NC somewhere? i looked on the website but couldn't find a location, only information about seminars and videos... I am dispatching an email to them as well with a request for info. 

Thanks again!!

Namaste
-Rob


----------



## K Williams (Mar 12, 2005)

I think GM Taboada's Balintawak HQ is located in that area of NC.

http://www.worldbalintawak.com/instructors.html


----------

